# 2WW - Sex in 2ww



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning

I'm on day 10 of 2ww after my first IUI. This morning I had sex and after orgasm I had quite severe af type pain which lasted about an hour. I now have a constant but v dull ache. I've been having af pains on and off since about day 7 but nothing constant. Should i not have had sex? or is it just a sign af is definately on the way?

also clinic told me to test on day 17 but could i test sooner and still get result? just one more, i'm on cyclogest but boobs have stopped hurting since day 7 - is this also a bad sign?

sorry for so many questions but i think the 2ww is making me mad 

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Linzi xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

Morning Linzi, have a look a this thread in the meantime.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=72;action=display;threadid=9422

Oh, please, I hope that testing in day 14 is OK. I couldn't wait till 17. 

Love, aless


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Aless

I think I'm still obsessing LOL - roll on July 9!!

Linzi xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

I have always been told not to have sex in the 2ww, probably cos I have had 2 m/c's. I now prefer not to just to be on the safe side!

Everyone is different tho! Personally during the 2ww I have enough going on and sex is the last thing on my mind! he he he Poor hubby!

Love

K xxx


----------

